# Simpsons-Salmon and potato!



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking for an alternative!

Was feeding Fishmongers but now i hear its gonna be discontinued.
Not interested in Arden Grange,Barking Heads,Wafcol or Wainwrights fish kibble and F4Ds to expensive!
I like Simpsons- Adult Sensitive Salmon & Potato

Can this be recommended?

Are there any others within my price range £30 to £40.

Thanks.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont know if you are interested but fishmongers is on PAH website on offer.
10KG £20.... I came across it on the wet food site maybe the end of their stock.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed Simpsons, all the grain free ones. Highly recommend it. But just got a 7kg bag of Taste of the wild instead. £26, but if you're feeding one dog on not a full dry diet it will last a good while. 

I only feed 200g a day in total, half a tray of WW and 50g taste of the wild twice a day. Maintaining their 25/6kg weight nicely.

If you did the same, it'd last you 70 days, not bad for £26


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I feed Simpsons, all the grain free ones. Highly recommend it. But just got a 7kg bag of Taste of the wild instead. £26, but if you're feeding one dog on not a full dry diet it will last a good while.
> 
> I only feed 200g a day in total, half a tray of WW and 50g taste of the wild twice a day. Maintaining their 25/6kg weight nicely.
> 
> If you did the same, it'd last you 70 days, not bad for £26


Thanks for reply,although TOTW seems real expensive,i know you feed less but i still would prefer to feed a fishy kibble mix with Wainwrights!

I reckon Simpsons is a good trial for my dog,all i can do is try it,i dont see many others that match the ingredients and price!

If anyone knows of any other fishy foods,please let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

We have spoken about this recently but for anyone that doesn't know, Millbry Hill have BOGOF offers on most of the Fish4Dogs range at the mo.

Dog Food Fish4Dogs Dry Dog Food

A 12kg bag of the regular fish complete is £49, but BOGOF makes it £24.50 a bag, which has got to be a fantastic bargain. You also get free delivery.

The Simpson's Salmon & Potato is £31.65 for 12kg, plus £4.05 for delivery, looks good ingredients wise but has more fresh fish and less fish meal than F4D, so the actual content is lower than it appears (meal is dehydrated, so more concentrated than fresh - once you take into account the water and other bits and bobs in fresh fish the actual protein content is only a very small percentage). Personally I'd stock up on the F4D while you can and then look again at Simpsons.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You can bulk buy Fish4Dogs from the manufacterers and get 20% discount when you buy £200's worth, or 30% when you spend £300. I buy 6 15kg bags at a time, the VAT-free working version, for around £235. It makes it quite affordable even if you do have to shell out a lot at once. The best-by date is usually around a year in advance, so no problems getting through it all. Storage space needed though!


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> We have spoken about this recently but for anyone that doesn't know, Millbry Hill have BOGOF offers on most of the Fish4Dogs range at the mo.
> 
> Dog Food Fish4Dogs Dry Dog Food
> 
> ...


The offer has closed for the F4Ds,i guess youv gotta be quick!
Simpsons is okish for the price,obviously not as good as f4ds but still better than most.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I feed Simpsons, all the grain free ones. Highly recommend it. But just got a 7kg bag of Taste of the wild instead. £26, but if you're feeding one dog on not a full dry diet it will last a good while.
> 
> I only feed 200g a day in total, half a tray of WW and 50g taste of the wild twice a day. Maintaining their 25/6kg weight nicely.
> 
> If you did the same, it'd last you 70 days, not bad for £26


Just noticed TOTW do a fish kibble(i cannot believe i missed that)just gave myself a slap on the face!

Thanks,this is seriously worth considering!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> A 12kg bag of the regular fish complete is £49, but BOGOF makes it £24.50 a bag, which has got to be a fantastic bargain. You also get free delivery.
> 
> The Simpson's Salmon & Potato is £31.65 for 12kg, plus £4.05 for delivery, looks good ingredients wise but has more fresh fish and less fish meal than F4D, so the actual content is lower than it appears (meal is dehydrated, so more concentrated than fresh - once you take into account the water and other bits and bobs in fresh fish the actual protein content is only a very small percentage). Personally I'd stock up on the F4D while you can and then look again at Simpsons.


I actually think the two are quite comparable.

F4D ingredients



> Ingredients
> Salmon 30.5%, Potato 30.5%, Herring Meal 21.4%, Salmon Oil 7.6%, Beet Fibre 6.4%, Brewers Yeast 2.1%, Minerals 0.8%, Vitamins 0.7%


Simpsons



> Salmon*(min 45% -*Fresh Salmon (min 26%)*Salmon Meal*(min 19%), Potato (min 26%), Sunflower Oil, Beet Pulp, Potato Protein,*Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Salmon Digest, Vitamins, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Linseeds,* Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides,* Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.


F4D has 30.5% fresh salmon, and 21.4% meal.

Simpsons has 26% fresh salmon, 19%.

So yes, F4D has a bit more salmon, but not huge amounts more, so I wouldn't say F4D was a vastly better food, they both have around the same potato. And the rest is vitamins an minerals.

You can get fish4dogs For £40 delivered from vet uk.

Also taste of the wild do a fish variety, look at the price to feed per day, of if you can tell me Ace's weight and if you feed 50/50 kibble and wainwrights I can tell you which of the kibbles is actually cheapest.

Great deals on dog food and accessories at zooplus: Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> The offer has closed for the F4Ds,i guess youv gotta be quick!
> Simpsons is okish for the price,obviously not as good as f4ds but still better than most.


Just checked and it's still on the website, but it won't let you buy it. Dammit!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've now switched all mine onto Simpsons Salmon and Potato - and whilst it is early days, I have to say initial results are encouraging.

Their coats are improving by the day - particularly by black and chocolates - and poo quantities have diminished hugely - I am lucky enough to be on the breeder scheme so get it cheaper again - but would have paid full price for it if I couldn't.

They deliver - usually next day - I got caught out over the BH - but I gather this is the exception rather than the rule - the day they did deliver, I had a text around 8am advising me delivery would be with me between 1018 and 1118 - and it arrived at 1025


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

swarthy said:


> I've now switched all mine onto Simpsons Salmon and Potato - and whilst it is early days, I have to say initial results are encouraging.
> 
> Their coats are improving by the day - particularly by black and chocolates - and poo quantities have diminished hugely - I am lucky enough to be on the breeder scheme so get it cheaper again - but would have paid full price for it if I couldn't.
> 
> They deliver - usually next day - I got caught out over the BH - but I gather this is the exception rather than the rule - the day they did deliver, I had a text around 8am advising me delivery would be with me between 1018 and 1118 - and it arrived at 1025


Can I ask, out of curiosity how much it is on the breeder scheme?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Can I ask, out of curiosity how much it is on the breeder scheme?


£29 a 15kg bag - plus of course the delivery charge - I did two bags last time - bringing it in at £31 each


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I actually think the two are quite comparable.
> 
> F4D ingredients
> 
> ...


Wish i knew how to do that single line quote thingy!

Anyway im still undecided what to choose,been flicking through various dry foods most of the day,keep coming back to either Simpsons or TOTW,the one that you suggested is the one that i spotted looks good!
I also like Duck & Potato 15kg ye i know i was wanting a fish kibble but his looks good and very reasonably priced,with free delivery.
Think im gonna go for them all,lol
My dog weighs around 25kg ish.
He is fed half Wainwrights and half Fishmongers,twice a day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I fed Simpsons to Scorcher and Charlie for a good while, it was great but Scorcher went off it after a bit. 

A trainer we were under last year fed all her show flat coats on it and they all had amazing coats and were a picture of health. So thumbs up from me.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I fed Simpsons to Scorcher and Charlie for a good while, it was great but Scorcher went off it after a bit.
> 
> A trainer we were under last year fed all her show flat coats on it and they all had amazing coats and were a picture of health. So thumbs up from me.


Yes, my black girls coat in particular was always a struggle (chocolates bring their own challenges ) - but now - all four chocolates and my black girl have a real gleam to their coat some of them haven't had before

My black girl and chocolate boy look like different dogs  - not showing my boy much atm because he's a bit too 'zebidee' in the ring - but my black girls results do seem to have upped a gear - could be coincidence that it coincides with the change of food - I guess we will never know - but needless to say, I am suitably impressed.

A friend has moved all hers onto the Barking Heads Salmon and Potato and she is equally.

I decided to try Simpsons after hearing so many people I knew heralding it's virtues - and was lucky to stumble across their stall at our last CH show and just made a straight switch from what they were being fed with no ill effects 

The thing I particularly liked about the Simpsons was that, as a grain free, it was affordable amongst what does tend to be a particularly pricey market sector.

If I could afford to feed something like Orijen, then I probably would - I have tried it - and the dogs go nuts for it (although having Labs that's hardly a recommendation as they are renowned for eating pretty much everything !!!) but even my one fusspot devoured both the Orijem and the Simpsons with some enthusiasm - even if she does pick out every single individual biscuit and chew them !!!!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> Wish i knew how to do that single line quote thingy!
> 
> Anyway im still undecided what to choose,been flicking through various dry foods most of the day,keep coming back to either Simpsons or TOTW,the one that you suggested is the one that i spotted looks good!
> I also like Duck & Potato 15kg ye i know i was wanting a fish kibble but his looks good and very reasonably priced,with free delivery.
> ...


Same weight as my two. I've fed the duck and potato too! lol.

Right, per day, based on you feeding 50% the RDA because you're also feeding 50% the WW RDA.

12kg of Simpsons salmon and potato will last 68 days = 51p per day (175g per day)

Taste of the wild (the 7kg bag) will last 59 days = 45p per day (115g per day - I only feed 100g which makes it 38p per day).

Duck and potato 15kg bag, will last - 85 days (I think, used the same feeding guide as Simpsons as there isn't one on the site and I fed the same amount), and is 38p per day.

Given how close they are in price, i know what I'd go for.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Same weight as my two. I've fed the duck and potato too! lol.
> 
> Right, per day, based on you feeding 50% the RDA because you're also feeding 50% the WW RDA.
> 
> ...


Excellent comparison and just goes to show that even some of the most expensive foods are still better value than the dross in supermarkets.

Given the same values, feeding Bakers Complete you would need 190g per day (50% of RDA) so 15kg (£29.99 @ Zooplus) would last 79 days, costing 38p per day.

So if you were to buy the larger bag of TOTW (13.6kg/£47.99 @ Zooplus) you would actually be getting probably one of the best dry foods on the market for 35p per day, cheaper than Bakers!

Certainly food for thought!!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> Wish i knew how to do that single line quote thingy!
> 
> Anyway im still undecided what to choose,been flicking through various dry foods most of the day,keep coming back to either Simpsons or TOTW,the one that you suggested is the one that i spotted looks good!
> I also like Duck & Potato 15kg ye i know i was wanting a fish kibble but his looks good and very reasonably priced,with free delivery.
> ...


Not sure if you saw this :-
Duck & Potato 30kg 
makes the duck and potato even cheaper:smile5:


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Same weight as my two. I've fed the duck and potato too! lol.
> 
> Right, per day, based on you feeding 50% the RDA because you're also feeding 50% the WW RDA.
> 
> ...


Thats an excellent guide,most appreciated for taking the time to advice me on feeding costs!

I reckon my choice has gotta be TOTW-Pacifica or Simpsons,but also the Duck looks good,think im gonna read up on a few others.

Thanks again!


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not sure if you saw this :-
> Duck & Potato 30kg
> makes the duck and potato even cheaper:smile5:


Ye i did see this thanks!
I contacted the owner and he gave me a quote of £30 just for delivery of 1 bag,ye 1 15kg bag to be delivered to scotland,i thought he was joking,he was not!

But i found another who will deliver for much cheaper if i decide to buy it!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> Thats an excellent guide,most appreciated for taking the time to advice me on feeding costs!
> 
> I reckon my choice has gotta be TOTW-Pacifica or Simpsons,but also the Duck looks good,think im gonna read up on a few others.
> 
> Thanks again!


You could just rotate them. I plan on rotating the TOTW flavours, then the Simpsons grain free flavours. Just for a bit of variety for the boys. Currently half way through a bag of TOTW, will order a different flavour next time, then simpsons for a bag etc.


----------

